# Creating Seeds?



## p0ison (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright so here's my dilema:

I have a closet grow set up. I ended up with 3 females and 1 male. 1 Grapefruit (F), 2 Hashberry (1F-1M), and 1 White Widow (F). Originally, I had  intended on taking clones from the females whilst they were in the vegetative stage. Unfortunately, A huge storm knocked out power for my area for an entire week. The darkness caused my plants to all begin flowering. At this time they are all beginning to bud (lots of hairs on the females and many MANY male clusters forming on the male).

From what I've read and heard from other growers, Its pretty difficult to take clones from flowering plants.

I've since moved the male into a room by himself (on a 12/12 lighting schedule) and I'd like to know the best way to take some pollen from him and apply it to a single bud on one of my females to make some seeds.

I've heard from some people that once the male's flowers begin letting out pollen, I can collect it and then brush it onto a bud with a paintbrush or something.

What I would like to know is *WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO DO THIS?* Or is there something else I should do? Im sort of worried about the pollen spreading (does it do that?) and ending up in buds that I dont want seeds in.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 1, 2007)

This would be almost a random pollenation. You did not "select" the male. You can make the seeds just by leaving the male in, but that pollen is going to seed every bud ya got. This will create hybrids...but...do you want seeded bud or not is the question.
Ask yourself...bud or seeds?
off the cuff without knowing the timespan the male "showed" itself or any other charasteristics. I'd just chuck him. IMHO


----------



## p0ison (Jan 1, 2007)

Chucking him is not an option. I have to get some seeds. Also, As I said before.. the male is not in a room with the females so I dont see how the pollination would be random or why I couldnt keep it somewhat controlled.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry man, heads not screwed on straight lately.
You can take a branch off the male. shake the pollen in to a paper bag. and put over a female branch. Or take a male branch and shake it on a mirror and take a q-tip, paint brush, or something and bruch the buds you want to polllenate. Collecting and storing pollen can be tricky in my experience.
"Random" meant you had no choice over the male you picked. A "good" cross would be "selecting" the male and female for certain traits.


----------



## p0ison (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually, the male's traits are one reason I cant see myself just throwing him away. Hes a BEAUTIFUL plant.. probably the strongest and most beautiful of all that I'm growing. I was pretty bummed when I found out he was a male. But all of the strains are very hearty with great traits (esspecially the white widow I planned on crossing the male with).. 

SO thank you thank you for the tips.. <3


----------



## Grannie420 (Jan 2, 2007)

I recently collected pollen and applied with a small paint brush to a few lower branches. I marked the branches with ribbon.I got about 12 seeds is all, but the rest of the plant has no sign of seeds.


----------



## Hick (Jan 3, 2007)

excellent grannie!!! Sounds like you hit her "juuust right"...


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 5, 2007)

I am just wondering or am i like Mutt and my head is squirly to. How did you ask how to pollinate on the first and on the second say i made seeds when it takes 2 weeks to grow seeds. Did i miss something or did your plant get pollinated before you moved the male to the other room. Sorry if im confused.


----------



## Hick (Jan 5, 2007)

pssssssssst LTG.... "Granny" said she made seeds
..."p0ison" is still working on it..

sssssssssst000ner....


----------



## p0ison (Jan 9, 2007)

Grannie420 said:
			
		

> I recently collected pollen and applied with a small paint brush to a few lower branches. I marked the branches with ribbon.I got about 12 seeds is all, but the rest of the plant has no sign of seeds.



Thats exactly what i was looking for. Thank you. A few of the pods on my male have begun to pop open so I'll probably be able to do this within the next week.


----------



## Grannie420 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey poisen, You may want to pollenate more than one branch (bud) for a better chance of producing seeds. I had signs of seeds in 3 weeks or so. It was my first attempt and was surprized I got seeds!!!!:aok:


----------



## gangotri (May 29, 2007)

Grannie420 said:
			
		

> I recently collected pollen and applied with a small paint brush to a few lower branches. I marked the branches with ribbon.I got about 12 seeds is all, but the rest of the plant has no sign of seeds.


 
Yeah, great to hear that!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 14, 2007)

This is the exact information that I was looking for. I got it and didn't even have to start a new thread. Thanks guys and girls.


----------

